# 28 day documents rule



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

had a question regarding the 28 days rule for the documents we submit for Spouse visa. My fiance will be travelling to India for the wedding and honeymoon on 1st October and we will be applying for the visa on 20th October at the earliest.

If he gets all his employment letter, other evidenciary documents, payslips etc signed and stamped on 30th September, we should still be within the 28 days time frame for their validity. However, what about the bank statements? He will get the September bank statement no problem , but by the time his October statement is delivered to his UK address, he will already be in India with me. Do you recommend we ask his brother to post his October statement to us in India by express international post?

Also this 28 day rule, is it 28 WORKING days? or 28 calendar days including weekends and bank holidays?

Many thanks


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

PS- also, all his payslips are online. I understand that online versions are accepted so long as they are duly signed and stamped and accompanied by a mention in the employment letter, of their being true and legal. 

So along with his employment letter, employment contract, p60 (which is also an online version), his pay slips of 6 previous months will also be all signed and stamped duly. Now can this signature and stamp on all of the above be made by his manager instead of the HR team? Because if we were to require his HR team to sign and stamp those, we would certainly struggle to meet the 28 day validity requirement. His site manager however, can more easily sign and stamp all above documents on the day before his flight to India, thereby making them under 28 days old. Do advice.

Many thanks again in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Pay slips and bank statements are the only documents that must be no more than 28 days old at the time of on line application. That's 28 calendar days. Everything else should be as current as possible. You should have someone send you the October bank statement by an international courier like FedEx which you can track. 

As long as pay slips, employment letter etc are signed by someone in authority it's fine.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response Nyclon. That sounds alright then.

Also its within 28 days of online application submission and payment of fees no? Not from date of biometrics and document submission appointment? So in theory, we get wed on 3rd October , so I could submit the online application and make the visa payment on 4th october and then leave for my honeymoon, and come back for a biometrics appointment on say 20th October , when I can submit all the paper work etc. So the payslips and bank statements would only have to be within 28 days of 4th october yes?

Thanks a lot again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Is there a time period for biometrics and handing in documents after online application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's two weeks for US, but don't know about other countries. It varies.


----------



## nahtich (Apr 22, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a question regarding 28 day rule. My last payslip is dated 30 Apr and my Fiance applied online today. He booked his Biometrics for June 26.

I am worried that my payslip is going to be 2 months old by the time Biometrics is done.

Do I have to include my 30 May payslip as well?

Thanks. Appreciate the help


----------



## kejal_k (May 4, 2009)

Joppa said:


> It's two weeks for US, but don't know about other countries. It varies.


Joppa, do you know what the limit is for Australia?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It has to be no more than 28 days old by the time you apply online and pay. The date for biometric appointment doesn't come into the equation.

Last time I looked, the Australia page doesn't say.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am having the same problem with India. I know we book biometrics appointment at time of payment however within how many days of the payment, the appointment has to be, is somethnig i am not able to arrive at


----------



## nathansaurus (May 26, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I have a question regarding the 28 day documents rule as well. My wife is applying for a Tier 4 student visa, and for one of the requirements, she needs to provide financial evidence that she has enough funds to last her through her studies. The UKBA website stated: 

_Outer London or anywhere else in the UK £800 ($1,337) for living costs for each month of your course, up to a maximum of 9 months (totaling $12,033) 
_
For evidence that my wife has enough funds to last her throughout her studies, does the 28 day document rule simply mean the bank statement or letter stating the aforementioned funds are within the 28 days of applying for the Tier 4 visa, or does the money have to be in our bank account for 28 days before she could apply for the visa? Also, from your experience, do stocks or accounts like Scottrade help in showing evidence of funds, since cashed stock that sits there is technically is like a bank account?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think a different requirement applies for Tier 4 visa. Read the guidance. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/303848/T4_Guidance_06-04-14.pdf. Page 28ff.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

nathansaurus said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have a question regarding the 28 day documents rule as well. My wife is applying for a Tier 4 student visa, and for one of the requirements, she needs to provide financial evidence that she has enough funds to last her through her studies. The UKBA website stated:
> 
> ...



From the Tier 4 Guidance:

The evidence of money that you use must be of cash funds in the bank (this includes savings accounts and current accounts even when notice must be given), as a loan letter or official financial or government sponsorship available to you. Other accounts or financial instruments such as shares, bonds, overdrafts, credit cards and pension funds are not acceptable, regardless of notice period

And

You must show that you have held the required money for a consecutive 28 day period (finishing on the date of the closing balance) ending no more than 31 days before your application.


----------

